

CBS News: Is Bitcoin the Future of Money? - inshane
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504943_162-20069780-10391715.html

======
citricsquid
Personally I do not believe you could launch a successful currency (long term)
based on investments. For now bitcoin early investors (obviously) make more
from its success, so they have a financial interest in making the currency
successful and will therefore be intending on pulling out at some point to
make money. You don't help drive the price from $1/BTC to $20/BTC just because
you want to help a magical internet currency.

If someone launched bitcoins _without_ this whole investing thing (where the
value changes a lot and is based on how many people it involves) it would be
much more stable and usable, but it wouldn't have the easy momentum thing
where you can hit a point where people will flock to use it, you'd have to
grow it very slowly.

